# [SOLVED] openntpd unsynced and keeps drifting, despite valid

## manwe_

Hi *.

I'm using openntpd on over 30 servers but one keeps drifting with "unsynced" status. Any ideas?

```
# ntpd -dsv 

adjtimex returns frequency of 500.000000ppm

ntp engine ready

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.007909 delay 0.000165, next query 9s

set local clock to Wed Dec 14 11:48:22 CET 2016 (offset -0.007909s)

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.004553 delay 0.000146, next query 6s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.007579 delay 0.000217, next query 7s

peer 10.4.0.1 now valid

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.011144 delay 0.000134, next query 7s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.014707 delay 0.000141, next query 5s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.017236 delay 0.000113, next query 8s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.021284 delay 0.000207, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.038011 delay 0.000138, next query 31s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.036887 delay 0.000126, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.053216 delay 0.000207, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.069914 delay 0.000242, next query 30s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.085129 delay 0.000165, next query 31s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.100846 delay 0.000156, next query 32s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.117081 delay 0.000137, next query 31s

adjusting local clock by -0.036887s

clock is now synced

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.096242 delay 0.000208, next query 34s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.113473 delay 0.000143, next query 32s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.129357 delay 0.000164, next query 33s

adjusting local clock by -0.080194s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.066212 delay 0.000153, next query 31s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.081904 delay 0.000221, next query 32s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.098150 delay 0.000196, next query 34s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.115373 delay 0.000195, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.131805 delay 0.000165, next query 32s

adjusting local clock by -0.033279s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.115043 delay 0.000185, next query 34s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.132266 delay 0.000208, next query 32s

adjusting local clock by -0.033212s

clock is now unsynced

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.115551 delay 0.000197, next query 32s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.131751 delay 0.000232, next query 31s

adjusting local clock by -0.066804s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.081871 delay 0.000211, next query 34s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.099099 delay 0.000144, next query 32s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.115330 delay 0.000128, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.132050 delay 0.000171, next query 32s

adjusting local clock by -0.117134s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.032965 delay 0.000183, next query 32s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.049169 delay 0.000184, next query 32s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.065379 delay 0.000227, next query 31s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.081116 delay 0.000180, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.097764 delay 0.000266, next query 31s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.113507 delay 0.000129, next query 34s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.130768 delay 0.000152, next query 31s

adjusting local clock by -0.118141s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.032984 delay 0.000181, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.049692 delay 0.000161, next query 31s

………
```

```
# ntpctl -s all

1/1 peers valid, clock unsynced, clock offset is -97.986ms

peer

   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter

10.4.0.1 from pool 

    1 10  3   31s   33s        23.978ms     0.236ms     0.049ms
```

Last edited by manwe_ on Thu Jan 26, 2017 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manwe_

Shamless bump   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gerdesj

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Shamless bump  

 

You say that you have 30 servers and only one has a problem.  The only person who can answer your question is you!

----------

## manwe_

If I knew the answer, I wouldn't ask here. Kernel is the same, config fot ntpd is the same [simple "servers 10.4.0.1"] but somehow this machine drifts away.

----------

## Ant P.

Can you rule out whether it's openntpd at fault? You'll have busybox ntpd installed, try running that for 24 hours and see if the drift gets worse with it.

----------

## manwe_

OK, that's something. Busybox's ntpd doesn't drift. 

```
# busybox ntpd -d -n -p 10.4.0.1

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.031530 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0x01

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.031605 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0x03

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.031697 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0x07

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.031732 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0x0f

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.031735 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0x1f

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.035360 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0x3f

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.036828 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0x7f

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.037255 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0xff

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.036809 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0xff

ntpd: sending query to 10.4.0.1

ntpd: reply from 10.4.0.1: offset:-0.035926 delay:0.002000 status:0x24 strat:3 refid:0x052a70bc rootdelay:0.002014 reach:0xff

………

```

So it's related to openntpd. Same binary package emerged on every machine (6.0_p1), same config ("servers 10.4.0.1"), same options in conf.d (NTPD_OPTS="-s"), same kernel. Any ideas?

----------

## Ant P.

Does openntpd make use of the /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift file? Try removing it if it's there, maybe it got calibrated wrong.

----------

## manwe_

Yes, it was using that file. After removing ntpd started with:

```
# ntpd -dsv

adjtimex returns frequency of 0.000000ppm

/var/lib/openntpd/ntpd.drift is empty

ntp engine ready

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000081 delay 0.000130, next query 6s

set local clock to Wed Jan 25 10:32:40 CET 2017 (offset -0.000081s)

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000058 delay 0.000119, next query 9s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000101 delay 0.000194, next query 6s

peer 10.4.0.1 now valid

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000166 delay 0.000167, next query 5s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000176 delay 0.000214, next query 6s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000228 delay 0.000133, next query 7s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000265 delay 0.000186, next query 31s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000482 delay 0.000180, next query 34s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000629 delay 0.000131, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000849 delay 0.000193, next query 30s

clock is now synced

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000408 delay 0.000231, next query 34s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000649 delay 0.000204, next query 33s

reply from 10.4.0.1: offset -0.000839 delay 0.000136, next query 31s

```

and so far, after 24h, is still in "synced" state

```
# ntpctl -s all

1/1 peers valid, clock synced, stratum 4

peer

   wt tl st  next  poll          offset       delay      jitter

10.4.0.1 from pool

 *  1 10  3 1358s 1606s        -1.388ms     0.266ms     0.268ms

```

Thanks a lot!  :Smile: 

----------

